# b.boehmei



## Jono_mad (Dec 6, 2002)

hi. i posted a while ago about getting a c.cyaneopubescens but unfortunately the person i was hoping to get one from isn't getting any in any time soon. so ive decided instead to get a b.bohmei aswell as the b.albopilosm. they're both female juvies which is good. can anyone tell me how i should set up the tank for these T's and also how much attention to humidity do these T's need?
thanks,
Jono


----------



## atavuss (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jono_mad _
> *hi. i posted a while ago about getting a c.cyaneopubescens but unfortunately the person i was hoping to get one from isn't getting any in any time soon. so ive decided instead to get a b.bohmei aswell as the b.albopilosm. they're both female juvies which is good. can anyone tell me how i should set up the tank for these T's and also how much attention to humidity do these T's need?
> thanks,
> Jono
> *


I have several boehmei........once they hit the 3" or so size I don't stress over the humidity levels for ANY grammostola, brachypelma, or aphonopelma  (a few other sp. as well).  I just supply them with a full water dish at all times and they are fine.
BTW, the boehmei seem to have the worst urticating hairs of the brachys and most do not hesitate to use them.  very pretty t though!
Ed


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Dec 6, 2002)

The care sheets on this site on both these species are pretty much right on the mark.  Neither needs high humidity.

John


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: b.boehmei*



> _Originally posted by atavuss _
> *I have several boehmei........once they hit the 3" or so size I don't stress over the humidity levels for ANY grammostola, brachypelma, or aphonopelma  (a few other sp. as well).  I just supply them with a full water dish at all times and they are fine.
> BTW, the boehmei seem to have the worst urticating hairs of the brachys and most do not hesitate to use them.  very pretty t though!
> Ed *


I think my albos rival any spider out there for wanting to kick hair... they even flick at crickets half their size  lol


----------



## harrymaculata (Mar 24, 2005)

*ive got a b.bohmei*



			
				Jono_mad said:
			
		

> hi. i posted a while ago about getting a c.cyaneopubescens but unfortunately the person i was hoping to get one from isn't getting any in any time soon. so ive decided instead to get a b.bohmei aswell as the b.albopilosm. they're both female juvies which is good. can anyone tell me how i should set up the tank for these T's and also how much attention to humidity do these T's need?
> thanks,
> Jono


yeah ive just recently aquired a b.boehmei juvinile 4cm. they don't like ut two humid mine seems happy at 60-65% any more and it tries to escape or just hangs on the lid so when you open it(well you can imagine). i used to have a b.albopilosm which recently passed on aged 14 female obviously. curly hairs are lovely spiders and bomb proof, mine escaped twice in that time and once spent 3 days out when my rents were on holiday. there good eaters. i am really impressed with my b.bohmei its so active and beautiful. ive got a h.maculata on order and a brazillian white knee. its my father who wants the white knee he loves them. one thing about b.bohmei is they have bad hairs and aren't afraid to use them mine is always kicking them hes almost bald i just have to move near him and he kicks but they make up fpr that with their beauty. get one you won't be dissapointed


----------



## Windchaser (Mar 25, 2005)

i must admit that I love my B. boehmei. He is a really stunning T and very easy to care for. I don't do anything special as far as humidity is concerned. The only thing I do is make sur ehe always has a full water dish. I haven't had my B. albopilosum long enough to comment on them. However, I doubt you can go wrong with either of them and in general Brachy's are very easy to care for.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 25, 2005)

I love my B.albopilosum slings. They are easy to care for and they readily burrow when given the chance. They are also either slow or skittish. One of mine is skittish and one is slow and I can actually handle. They also eat very well!!! Ether way the Brachypelma sp. are easy to take care of!!!!!


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Mar 25, 2005)

I just got my adult female B. boehemi yesterday.  They are SO beautiful!  I can't believe I waited as long as I did in getting one.  She didn't flick at me coming out of her deli cup, although the A. geniculata female that was in the same shipment did... quite a bit too.  The B. boehemi has really just a very tiny bald spot, and her previous owner said that she didn't kick as much as the B. smithi that I also bought.  He also said that he thought that in a few weeks she'd be ready to molt... so maybe I got lucky and got one that isn't quite so eager to kick at me?

I have my B. boehemi set up pretty simply, dryish Eco-earth substrate, full water dish, 1/2 log habba hut hide, some silk plants for looks and that's it.  I had my friend's B. albopilosum set up the exact same way until she came to pick it up, then she set it up pretty much the same way at her house.  They're both very cool spiders.


----------

